# Cutting--do you?



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont do it but I do think it would be interesting to do


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I've only cut for fun :lol: but I would like to get into it professionally one day


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i'd love to ride a nice cutting horse!!

(but havent, as of yet  )

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha that'd be cool. Never done it though.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

One of the horses at our barn is a trained cutter, he does our shepherd sometimes, its fun to ride but tricky!! I like messin' around with him


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

I helped train and ride cutters for 4 years, and it is tons of fun - very challenging, and you get very frustrated sometimes, but definitely worth it in the end... I actually got out of it to finish school, but I'm going to try my own filly when she's ready. LOVE the sport - if you want to really "feel" a horse and be totally in tune with it, you should definitely try it out!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah deffinately agree with everyone.it is really fun.its a different equestrian sport besides ur usual barrels, poles and w/e....it also is different if you already work with cows.i know a lot of people who like to steer wrestle, calf rope, and team penn and this is just different! it deffinately takes a lot of work though.and you are not aloud to use your reins so that makes it harder.every once in a while i would get on that horse that never stood in front of the cow and i always had to sidepass over and what not.but it is a challenge at times! i think people should try it....it awesome.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I pen and sort but don't cut although I would love to give it a try.

I have a Doc O'Lena mare that is coming along and I just picked up a grandson of Doc A'Loc (by Doc Bar) that was used as a turnback/herd holding horse. He is really cowie and has a great handle with a big stop. 

My neighbor has some cattle that I'd like to try him on before going to a sorting but I'd love to try to cut on him as well. Problem I see is that you can make a penning or sorting horse from a cutter but not the other way around. I'd hate to spoil him to cutting.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I often wondered about that... Whether or not a cutting horse could do penning etc... What you wrote makes sence!


----------



## Festus764 (Jun 30, 2008)

i do cutting, roping, and dog trials


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

My boy is cutting trained and was supposedly quite good at it. i'd love to give it a try when i get the equipment for it


----------



## cuttinggirl14 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Cutting!*

I have a gun smoke cutting horse and we are going to compete in high school rodeo this year. cutting is amazing but hard work! i love it!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Aren't you suppose to have a special saddle for cutting? What is the difference with the "normal" saddle?


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well kitten_val...its just like theres a different saddle for barrels and trail/pleasure riding. just a cutting saddle.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I often wondered about that... Whether or not a cutting horse could do penning etc... What you wrote makes sence!


well imo i would think that a cutting horse would NOT want to stop chasing a cow for like roping or wrestling. because they were trained to follow the cow. but thats just my opinion. and yeah i thought it made sense.they might be pretty good at barrels with the turning they have to do but idk how that would work out as far as running to the barrel and then going around it. haha...i know some of the cutting horses at my barn would prob run up to at and then turn on their haunches in the barrel.****


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kitten, a cutting saddle has a flat seat and a very high horn.

Chasin, a cutter needs to go slow and be methodical in the herd then actually only work in front of the herd. A penner needs to go fast and chase the cow as well as preventing him from returning.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*i havent ever cut*

I have never done cutting although THAT WOULD ROCK but i do have a reiner and i have a friend who has a team penner who went to world like 10 years ago. got third at the age of 3!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have never done it, but it is a goal to work for when I GET BETTER.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

*raises hand and jumps up and down* Me! Ooooh, me!

Haha. I don't do very big stuff, but I'm training this Nu Cash/Peppy San Badger filly that is just AMAZING. She's only two and already crazy cowy. 

And I was riding this Doc Bar gelding for a while that was professionally trained. Ahh. It's an awesome sport. You're totally in tune with the horse.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

cutting..like emo kids do???? ok someone had to


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont but I have a horse that comes from a cutting horse..her mother was registered adn supposedly put out babies that sold for up to $15000 

I would love to know her bloodlines....anyone see any certain trademarks for a certain line
course i may need better pictures


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

shes deff a QH! haha.shes gorgeous! and is she registered? if she is whats her name bc we could find her bloodlines.yeah the barn i ride at, some of their cutters are worth like $50,000+.


and haha i forgget who asked..but no cutting isn't what EMO people do!!! this is cutting....


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

chasin the dream said:


> shes deff a QH! haha.shes gorgeous! and is she registered? if she is whats her name bc we could find her bloodlines.yeah the barn i ride at, some of their cutters are worth like $50,000+.
> 
> 
> and haha i forgget who asked..but no cutting isn't what EMO people do!!! this is cutting....
> YouTube - Cutting NCHA $10,000 Novice Horse Non-Pro


hehe i know what actual cutting is in the horse world..i was being goofy b/c thats what emo aka cutters kids do to get attention!( superficcial cuts on their forarms) so people ask "oh you poor baby what happened?"its pathetic...i was just making a joke. a little play on words the name of this thread was " cutting...do you?"


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

OHH haha...don't mind me im such a blonde!


----------



## barrelracer74 (Mar 25, 2008)

I did cutting when i was younger. i made it to the high school national finals on my cutting mare in 1991-1993. two weeks before the finals in 1993 my mare passed away so i had to ride another horse that my grandfather had. i made it to the short go at the high school finals and i lost a cow boy was i sick. after that i never cut again. i went to barrel racing. i love the cow bred horses running barrels they are very sharp and catty. my grandfather use to train cutting horses but he passed away in 1999 and now my aunt took over and now trains them in Mississippi. good luck with your mare....


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Never done cutting but it looks cool! I personally love team penning............soooooooooo much fun!!! A little bit like cutting but more social and easier to stay on and on your horses legs :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've done it for fun. I would love to do working cow with my Peptoboonsmal grandson which involves cutting and reining. Tons of fun!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Been cutting for a few years now. Worked for a few great trainers...and rode some amazing horses! Worked for Barb McDonnell in BC for about 4 years. She owns "Sonitas Caddilac" who is my baby! this horse is my world...We did amazing together in teh BC cutting horse association and in the Interior cutting horse association. Then i went and worked for a Morgan cutting horse trainer which was amazing as welll!His horses were built just like quarter horses adn could do the exact same things when it came to the cutting world. My gelding was in training with him(QH baby of the stud i was riding) and he did amazing. We kicked some major but thats for sure...entered high school rodeo events which took place with the ICHA since i was the only one in the event at the time in BC. Now i moved away from home and havnt rode a cutting horse in a few years besides the ocational trip back home...o how i miss it...but it is an amazing sport! wish i was still doing it...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have ridden some cutting bred horses (mr. san peppy, poco lena, dry doc) but never professionally. The horses I ride now will watch a cow enough to work the yearlings on the ranch but not nearly well enough for a show. :9


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I breed Cutting and Reining horses I have a son of Peppy San Badger who has his COA in the NCHA. Also have a son of High Brow Hickory that we showed in cutting. And we have a son of Hollywood Jac 86 thats a NRHA money earner and has two Reining ROM's with the AQHA in Reining. I love both sports but have to say much more so the Cutting!!!! The most exciting 2.5 minutes you'll ever have on a horse!!!!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh.u guys r all soo lucky.lol..i must say i get special treatment at my barn bc my mom is dating my tainer.haha...so i get to ride all the cutters. i have to find out what his registered name is but we have a stud who apparently was really good inthe cutting pen..but due to a stifle injury hes just breeding.he doesn't even get ridden anymore.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

county, a good friend of mine down in Stephensville, TX is very heavy into cutting. I've owned a son of High Brow Cat and took him to the Futurity in Fort Worth a few years ago (didn't do very well). What are the names of your horses? I'd love to look them up through the Chatter.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

You can see them on our web site County Line Farm specializing in cutting and reining lines.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good looking horses county. 

This is the breeding on my gelding: Lintons Hangin Judge Quarter Horse you can see him if you look at the horses I posted, Bobo. He was a turn back horse for the first 6 or 7 years, then just trailed and a little cattle work. I got him early this summer, put about 50 or 60 lb on him and team penned and sorted. Nice handle.

The mare I just sold to a buddy of mine was bred this way: Hickorys Barbee Que Quarter Horse. Nice little mare.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

For good solid all around cattle type horses I don't think you can beat a retired turn back horse with some Doc Bar and foundation breeding. Their just good solid citizens that can Cut, then go Team Pen, pick up a rope and they'll let you rope off them, then lets go for a nice trail ride. 

IMO and not knocking cutters lord knows I love them all but I really think todays cutting world has gotten to hung up on strictly haveing a cutting horse and nothing else. I think the reason Mr San Peppy, Peppy San Badger and alot of that generation of cutting horses were so good is because when they weren't cutting they were roping and dragging calfs to a branding fire and so many other things like turning back. They cut as well and as long as they did because their minds never burned out on it.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

im gonna have to agree with country on that. one trainer i worked for was great. we used to go trail riding all the time with our cutting horses. Most the time we would go for rides around his property, both of us riding stallions adn have not a problem in the world. The horses were very level headed. Very calm, great safe horses. Then a different trainer i worked for was the total oposite. He would have me and the other girl tack up the horses. He always made us lope them for about 2 hours before he woudl go to work on them. Then he woudl ride them for about half an hour then we would have to walk them till they cooled off. He never tacked up his own horses. Those horses reminded me of barrel horses....very stung out...very stressed...there eyes were big. Very cowy! But i have never had a horse not be.....they worked hard...but thats all they did was work. needless to say...i didnt stay at that barn for long.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

100%

My buddy and I were talking about just that - that cutters have become "one trick ponies". They are trained to work cattle in an arena and do nothing else.

That is one of the reasons I like the Ranch Horse competition. The horses need to be more versatile. 

Bobo is about as close to an all around horse as I've had in some time. The amazing thing is that when he was sent to a registered sale in May, he only brought $900 and was "no sale". That was after he put on a demo with cattle and he was eyeball to eyeball with them. I bought him a month latter for $950 + 150 to have him delivered 300 miles. I think the reason he didn't sell was that there were a lot of bigger, shinier, horses there and they were bringing much better money. Bobo is plain, short, and full of cow (14.3 and 1,100lb). Perfect! Just not what the people wanted that day.

When I contacted his original owner/trainer to ask about his training, I was told his younger, full brother was sold last year off their ranch for - well lets just say quite a bit more - that they often wondered what happened to Bobo and that he was every bit as talented as his brother.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

good steal on Bobo!!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I Think alot of it is due to the huge amount of money paid out in the Futurities its into the millions of dollars now. People just don't want to take the time to train colts for more all around type horses because they want to work 8 or so colts at a time to get two that they can ride for the big money. I'd really like to see the Futurities be changed to 4 and 5 year old horses rather then 3 year olds. But thats a whole nother subject and thread maybe.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

county said:


> I Think alot of it is due to the huge amount of money paid out in the Futurities its into the millions of dollars now. People just don't want to take the time to train colts for more all around type horses because they want to work 8 or so colts at a time to get two that they can ride for the big money. I'd really like to see the Futurities be changed to 4 and 5 year old horses rather then 3 year olds. But thats a whole nother subject and thread maybe.


 Glenn, that is nearly word for word what we had been talking about for the past year or so.

I get a kick out of the "aged" events being for such relatively young horses but considering that they are started in their 2's, so many are washed up by 6.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I won the State Maturity class here with a 4 year old I think it was either 01 or 02 I have to check. But anyway that filly was so much more a complete type horse then she ever was as a 3 year old. At 3 I just didn't think she was ready to handle the pressure it takes so I just trail rode her, worked here at home kinda just let her grow up and be a horse. It payed off 10 fold far as I'm concerned and you end up with a horse for 20 or 25 years rather then a 6 or 7 year old burn out like you described.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

This is an interesting area! Cutting wasnt something I had a strong notion towards growing up, but more so the last few years then before. I am currently closing a purchase on a filly from Smart Little Lena, Peppy San Badger and Doc Bar bloodlines as a prospect. Of course she will go through all the same training we do for other shows, and then see how she turns out later on for cutting. Nice thing is that this will give me plenty of time to start training myself in this. Regardless its a ton of fun!


----------

